# question on fall protection



## KB construction (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, everyone I just have a small qustion to ask all the experts on the site. If a person has a partnership buisness and you and your partner want to shingle a roof say 4/12 and 6/12 do we have to abide by OSHA regs on tie offs or do just the men working for you have to be in compliance. thanks Bob.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Everyone on the job site, even to the point that someone else does not even work for you, has to abide by OSHA regulations.

A key factor is who is in "Control" of the immediate surroundings. 

If you are working on the roof and a sider or carpenter comes up there, you probably are "In Control" of the roof area and any potential liability that anyone else on the roof creates is under your control to do something about.

I must have gotten something out of that 10 hour OSHA Seminar I went to last week Friday.

Ed


----------



## KB construction (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info Ed I appreciate it. I was just making sure that I also had to tie off. Bob


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Ed the Roofer said:


> ....I must have gotten something out of that 10 hour OSHA Seminar I went to last week Friday.
> Ed


Ed,
How much did that cost? I assume that you got some kind of certification out of it? ...or was it continuing edu.?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Atlantic,

I don't know what the normal fee is, but i get these updates from the NRCA via e-mail and they sponsored a whole bunch of seminars around the nation for Free.

Last year, I delayed registering for one week time, even though the seminar was not to take place for at least 2-3 months, and I was too late to sign up as all of the classes in my area were filled already.

I wil recieve a 10 Hour OSHA Training Certificate out of it in the mail sometime in the near future.

If I can find the link from where I signed up, I will post it, so you can tag it for next years sessions.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Here it is. There is a $ 150.00 fee to hold your place in the class I took, but it does Not get charged as long as you either attend the session, or cancel in an appropriate specified amount of time or send someone else in your place. There were contractors from several surrounding states that flew in and stayed at the Hotel, from as far away as Ohio, just to take advantage of this.

Ed

Click on the links in this page for other information:

NRCA University | Free safety training








Free safety training links
Fall-protection training program

Caught in/caught between training program

Trainer's program

Roofing Safety: OSHA 10-hour Program









During the past several years, the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) has awarded NRCA funding to create and administer roofing safety programs. OSHA's role is to ensure the health and safety of workers by setting and enforcing standards; providing training and education; and encouraging continual improvement in workplace safety and health. 

In fall 2007, NRCA introduces two safety programs specially designed for roofing contractors to train their field workers in-house. These programs are intended to allow you to train at your own pace at a time that's convenient for you and your crew. All training materials are provided for *free* and are available in English and Spanish. 

Each training program includes a downloadable instructors guide and a video training program. The video programs are available on The Roofing Safety Pack DVD, which can be requested online and will be shipped free of charge.


*Fall-protection training program* 

This program contains the information you need to know about fall protection to comply with OSHA's federal standards for low- and steep-slope roofing. 

*Caught in/caught between training program* 

Roofing workers face many job-site hazards—not only on the roof but also on the ground. This program focuses on proper work practices and safety equipment to use to avoid injury. 

*BONUS—Trainer's program* 

Also available at no charge is Tame Your Training Fears: How to Become a Great Trainer, a self-study program that gives you the skills and techniques that will help make you an effective trainer.
In January 2008, NRCA will offer Roofing Safety: OSHA 10-hour Program, the only OSHA 10-hour construction program specifically designed to help roofing workers identify and avoid hazards on the job. This free program is available in English and Spanish and will be offered in eight cities across the U.S. 

For more information, contact Michele Biesiada, NRCA's manager of education programs, at (800) 323-9545, ext. 7534 or [email protected]. 




*© Copyright 2008 National Roofing Contractors Association*
*Privacy policy*​


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Ed.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I hope that you and many others put it to good use.

Someone else told me that the 10 hour certificate now entitles me to be legally considered a "Competant Man", which is important by definition.

Ed


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Ed,

I feel that experience means alot, but licensing and certifications hold an even greater value, as solid recommendations, along with the obvious educational benefit. 
Certification means knowledge. Wisdom is the proper and practical use of that knowledge. It is such educated wisdom that helps to separate the "professional" from the those prone to incompetence.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

You are exactly right Atlantic.

I was just resisting an attempt to toot my own horn, but I definitely intend on utilizing the certificate in my presentations along the points you just laid out. 

It is just one more tool for the arsenal to establish a higher bar in differentiating yourself from the nit-wits and the half-wits, as well as those who do nt cherish the health and safety of their employees and the impending consequences to their families if they were affected by an unfortunate accident, that may have been preventable with a little additional knowledge and dedication to those goals.

Ed


----------



## safety-qc (Apr 4, 2008)

*OSHA Safety training*

Hi everybody
I owen , *Edited for Violation of Advertising Rules*, we provide safety professionals, QA/QC and training to contractors. I'm a OSHA 30 hour & 10 hour instructor, we do training at contractors place or ours. I setup a online training for workers that just dont have time to be in a class room. The link will be below, if you need any help with anything or any question just feel free to contact me at anytime.

Patrick Perkins
The site want let me add my email, website or training link


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Here are some safety links I took off of his site.

www.osha.gov
www.msha.gov
www.msdsaccess.com
www.cdc.gov

Ed


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

For the record there is an exemption from FP for inspectional purposes

*Exception: The provisions of this subpart do not apply when employees are making an inspection, investigation, or assessment of workplace conditions prior to the actual start of construction work or after all construction work has been completed.*

Only self-employed sole proprietors would be fully exempt since they are not governed under the OSH act.

mndrk


----------

